# Live center



## chatter chatter cut cut (Jun 12, 2022)

inspired by joe pie i made this one from things around the shop and 2 bearings from ibt. the bearings are 3/4 in od and 1/4 id the center is removable with some effort.


----------



## Beckerkumm (Jun 12, 2022)

Slick.  How much runout?  Dave


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 12, 2022)

Here is one that I made some fifteen years ago for small workpieces.  The bearings were salvaged from old computer hard drives and presumably decent quality.


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Jun 15, 2022)

Beckerkumm said:


> Slick.  How much runout?  Dave


i could not detect any runout with a dial mike . pretty hard to spin that little pointer with clumsy  fingers.


----------



## Beckerkumm (Jun 15, 2022)

If you put a bar in the lathe using the live center you can test it under some load which is what tells you how it will run.  Dave


----------

